# She offered to touch my peter if I turned off the meter…………



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

What are some of the most interesting things you have been offered to provide a Rider with a free or discounted trip? Most likes wins!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Nothing exciting for me. Had a drunk women in her 50's offer to flash me for a free ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is a story first told to me by a veteran driver that I had the opportunity to use on such a customer.

Many years back, back when I rented a cab, I would work one day per week to pay the cab rent, and the other six were for me. One Rent Day, when I was out there, I was doing allright. It looked like I was going to make my weekly rent before I would be ready to quit. Anyhow, I dropped this passenger at a hotel and this woman comes running out of the lobby. She asks me how much to Fairfax City. I told her that it depended on what she meant by "Fairfax City", but that it would be at least twenty five dollars and could be as much as twice that. She looked in her purse, fumbled around, then looked at me and said: " I don't even have twenty dollars. If I give you a ********, will you take me?".

Now she was really nice looking, and, at the time, I was between girlfriends, but I looked at her, shook my head, and laughed: "Lady, to-day is Rent Day. Do you know what that means? That means that at the end of to-day, the gentleman (and I use the term loosely) who owns this cab is going to come to me and tell me to give to him everything that I earned to-day. What am I supposed to do? Give him one-hundred twenty five dollars and _a ********?_


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

If it's a 5 minute ride and she doesn't want to pay.... I will take a hit to the pocket and enjoy my BJ...


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

I had a gay guy offer to blow me. It was awkward but he was very drunk. $7-something fare plus a $10 cash tip. He really had no clue. I felt bad for him. I also think he low-rated me after.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^I have had more than one passenger who did that. Ask me do I know driver X? Yes, I know all of these guys, I am a dispatcher, Company Official, whatever, so yes, I do know him. "Oh, well, he will pay you". Not unless I have already heard it from him will he, and since I _ain't_ heard it from him, unless you have some money (or a credit card, but that was later), you _ain't goin' nowhere_ in *this* cab.

I have had passengers tell other drivers that I would pay their fare, even when I was on the microphone. That never happened.

When I drove in Arlington, for a short time, I had one dissolute roommate, who got fired as a cab driver, who went around Arlington riding cabs while he looked for another job, telling the drivers that I would pay his fare. One afternoon six drivers came up to me at once (it was rent-pay time, you paid your rent every day, there) with their hands out wanting a total of something a little more than fifty bananas. I had to get the Management to announce over both companies' radios that drivers who hauled anyone who claimed that I would pay the fare did so at their risk and _peril_, with the emphasis on the latter. And no, I never would pay the roommate's fare. He got pretty bent out of shape about it, telling me that no one would haul him, even if he had the money. I moved out. That was the first, last and only time that I ever roomed with another driver.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> If it's a 5 minute ride and she doesn't want to pay.... I will take a hit to the pocket and enjoy my BJ...


So. 5 minutes and 30 seconds later you'd be on your way?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> So. 5 minutes and 30 seconds later you'd be on your way?


If she's that good, I'll tip her.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> If she's that good, I'll tip her.


Well played.

Very well.


----------



## Jaae (May 22, 2015)

Ya'll funny here hahaha


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ONLY if she lets me record it from start to finish. (Legal issues)


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

In 12 years driving I've hooked up with a few passengers, but every single one of them paid the fare. 

The people who offer to barter sexual favors for cab fare tend to be, shall we say "unclean".


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> In 12 years driving I've hooked up with a few passengers, but every single one of them paid the fare.
> 
> The people who offer to barter sexual favors for cab fare tend to be, shall we say "unclean".


A little Arizona Tea-bagging going on!!! Nice.


----------

